# An ode to antoine



## voice of reality (Sep 20, 2003)

There once was a man named walker
The three point line he was a stalker
Shoot,shoot, shoot some more 
Twenty plus points he wanted to score
He wore the unifom number of 8 
His field goal percentage was 38 
Perhaps last year he was a liitle fat
Losing 25lbs might help his fg% stat
He loves to wiggle after each big play 
Stats dont improve he wont stay
Theres a new big bad guy in town
Naming danny gm gave antoine a frown 
Hes a player with a vast amount of athletic gift 
Used right they could give the team a big lift
But this year which antoine walker will we see
Will he still make his major focus the three 

:twave: GO antoine


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Just curious, but did he run over your dog or something? I mean I agree with the idea that he'd be a far better player if he used his gifts on the inside versus the outside, but I wouldn't write a little poem about it.


----------



## voice of reality (Sep 20, 2003)

Just curious but are you serious? lighten up dude..


----------



## DaMavsMan13 (Jun 15, 2003)

I thought it was pretty funny


----------



## voice of reality (Sep 20, 2003)

thanks dude humor intended!


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>voice of reality</b>!
> thanks dude humor intended!


It was humorous, but the rhythm was WAY off and I'm such a stickler on that facet of poetry.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>voice of reality</b>!
> Just curious but are you serious? lighten up dude..


By itself, the poem is fine, but you've made like three or four topics that are talking down about Walker -- while the dog comment was obviously a joke, I do seriously wonder if you have something aginst him.


----------



## voice of reality (Sep 20, 2003)

Got nothing against him but like to poke fun at his game. 


I thought moderators were supposed to be nice, evidently not.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>voice of reality</b>!
> Got nothing against him but like to poke fun at his game.
> 
> 
> <b>I thought moderators were supposed to be nice, evidently not. </b>


Moderators are nice here - what is bothering you? Send me a pm though, as that is off topic for this thread.


----------



## voice of reality (Sep 20, 2003)

Really i think what was said to me by both you and igloo was said in public and should be dealt with there. 


unless you feel calling an opinon different than yours idiocy. 

Do you have a boss because i personally expect every once in a while to be flamed by regular posters but to have it done by 2 mods is outrageous!


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>voice of reality</b>!
> Really i think what was said to me by both you and igloo was said in public and should be dealt with there.
> 
> 
> ...


Excuse me, but I am one of 6 bosses here and I did NOT call you an idiot anywhere! Now, if you want to show me where any moderator called you an idiot. Please use the url and the EXACT and entire quote.

We do like the use of Private messages so we don't clutter up good threads with petty disagreements.


----------



## voice of reality (Sep 20, 2003)

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=52593&pagenumber=2

the original post was on page 1. 

two posts down from where i originally express a complaint about this you posted trying by what i could guess to start a fight with me. or maybe that is the way to deal with all customer relations?


----------



## voice of reality (Sep 20, 2003)

quote: 
Originally posted by voice of reality!


Yes lets just not look at what the stats say, . He is not a point guard, he was not even as good as jrbremer.

He averages approx 4-5 assists for 42 minutes of play, tell me what other starting pg that plays those minutes on a playoff team with those lousy numbers. 

re the comment on aws leadership: I saw aw be a verbal leader in the ecf finals in that great comeback win. I saw pp and tony battie, and tony delk fired up omn the court but saw little from aw. He takes open shots because he knows he has to shoot as much as he can to get his 20 points. 


I dont not want aw on this team, i want him to grow up and put his money where his mouth is. He proclaims to be a leader but on the court he shows otherwise. What does he do to make his teamates better? Why is he so beyond reproach that he wont listen to advice from the greatest player ever michael jordan?

This is a team game and aw is not a team player, he is too selfish takes too many bad shots and makes bad desicionbs with the ball. This is not all his fault, with another coaching staff this guy could be a perennial all star, a future hall of famer and probaly be wearing one or two rings. he could be that good but unfortunately he would not listen to perhaps the greatest champion ever ....... 

If only aw had waltahs effort.... 


Insulting Antoine's shot selection is one thing, but bashing his leadership skills and his effort is idiocy.

What does Antoine do to make his teammates better? I don't know, did you read any of the six or seven articles that were written days after the New Jersey series where Antoine went to each of his teammates and said, "You need to work on this and here's what I'm going to work on." How about him flying the rookies and new faces into Chicago so he can meet up with them during the offseason? How about delivering a speech that led to the greatest comeback in NBA playoff history? If you followed this team at all, you'd know that Paul Pierce probably wouldn't be half the player he is right now if Antoine wasn't here as the team captain, not to mention that in the Indiana series he made Walter McCarty look like a competent offensive player.

Questioning Antoine's effort, particularly after last season, is rediculous. He sprained his knee in a game against Philly in January and the initial diagnosis was that he'd be out for 3 weeks. He missed four games and came back in a loss to Detroit. He played five or six games with the knee brace he was told to wear the rest of the season and then played 40+ minutes a game for the remaining two months of th season and the playoffs. If that's not commendable effort, then I don't know what is. And please don't say he was hurting the team. I'd take a one legged Antoine over last season's drunken, fat Vin Baker any day of the week.

You also are harping Antoine on his turnover. Looking at the top 20 in TPG (Antoine is 10), you'll see names like Jason Kidd, Steve Francis, the immortal Paul Pierce, Kobe Bryant, Allen Iverson (all ahead of Toine) and guys like Stephon Marbury, Chris Webber, Tim Duncan, Shaq O'Neal, and Kevin Garnett with in half a turnover per game of Antoine. Could this be because they all have something in common? I think so. When you play 40+ minutes per game and touch the ball atleast once in every possession, you are bound to rack up a few turnovers. A more indicitive number of Antoine's turnovers in comparison with the rest of the league would be to look at TOs per 48 minutes. Antoine was tied for 19 last year with Iverson, Webbert, Marbury, and Jason Terry. He continues to be far behind guys like Gilbert Arenas, Kidd, Francis, Pierce (who's 6th by the way), Scottie Pippen and Kobe Bryant. 

If you think Antoine is the issue with the Celtics and that they'd be that much closer to 17 if they dealt him, you are disillusioned and that's really all there is to it.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Attention Boston Celtics posters the title of this thread is "An ode to antoine." Should you have comments on Antoine poetry, please post them here. Should you have comments on other things, please post them where they belong or PM a moderator. Future posts that don't approach the topic of the thread will be deleted.


---agoo


----------



## voice of reality (Sep 20, 2003)

Report this post to a moderator | IP: Logged

September 28th, 2003 11:18 AM 



flyfishing 1
Celtic-Nation Hall of Famer

Registered: Aug 2003
Location: 
Posts: 881
here is what a gent posted for his own limmerick.. My name is Antoine Walker and my shot has always stunk,/
From near or far or in between the sound you hear is clunk./I’ll jack a trey, I’ll hoist a deuce, I’ll chuck it from the line,/
If I can even hit the rim, you know I’m doing fine./I’ll clank eight treys, but what the heck I’ll clank a dozen more,/
O’Brien says, “Go right ahead, but first please holler ‘FORE!’”/You fans have seen me drive the lane and smash it off the glass,/
For guys who don’t turn quick enough the rock shoots up their ***./I’m known as thirty-nine percent, a stat of which I’m proud,/
I think it’s quite enough to earn the plaudits of the crowd./If I can somehow make a hoop, I shimmy and I shake,/
And give a wink to Pervis Two, let’s show that bum a break./So when you buy the paper, please peruse my brilliant line,/
If I’ve gone 5 for 21 that shows I’m in my prime


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Ode to Antoine 3*

If the NBA were an XFL facsimile, 
Antoine's jersey would read "He Hate Me,"
Loathed by fans all over the nation
Even Boston, for his wiggle gyration

Sure he'll shoot 6 for 17, 
But should you fight under or over the screen?
As the Lakers and Knicks the hard way learned
To leave Antoine open is to get burned

That Antoine sucks is news to some
To Jermaine O'Neal, Toine's no bum
Antoine stifled him with his D
And finished the Pacers on a gimpy knee

Against the Nets, it was like night and day,
Kenyon owned him on every play
After the sweep, Antoine was shamed
Though the Celtics were lacking, he alone was blamed

Undaunted, Antoine has come in much lighter
But if only he could come in whiter
You see in Boston, Antoine can't win
In Beantown, it doesn't help to have dark skin

Yes, last year Antoine's game gave C's fans a frown
He was heavy and slow, his shooting was down
Yet 2004 will restore his once-proud name
Because a motivated Antoine is one of the best in the game


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

Great poem Truth34! It is a masterpiece! You have said it all! :worship:


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Ode to Antoine 3*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> If the NBA were an XFL facsimile,
> Antoine's jersey would read "He Hate Me,"
> Loathed by fans all over the nation
> ...








:yes: Very nice, BRAVO!!! :clap:


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

Nice one Truth.


----------



## voice of reality (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: Ode to Antoine 3*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> If the NBA were an XFL facsimile,
> Antoine's jersey would read "He Hate Me,"
> Loathed by fans all over the nation
> ...


I take offense to this portion of your poem: Undaunted, Antoine has come in much lighter
But if only he could come in whiter
You see in Boston, Antoine can't win
In Beantown, it doesn't help to have dark skin


That is plain wrong! Antoine is if anything given more slack even though his production has been down. It is not about his skin color, youre saying that makes me think you are prejudiced. 

BTw may i have your permission to repost this on another forum?


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: Ode to Antoine 3*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> If the NBA were an XFL facsimile,
> Antoine's jersey would read "He Hate Me,"
> Loathed by fans all over the nation
> ...


Best poem I've read on this forum, both in terms of content and in terms of poeticness.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: Re: Ode to Antoine 3*



> Originally posted by <b>voice of reality</b>!
> 
> 
> I take offense to this portion of your poem: Undaunted, Antoine has come in much lighter
> ...


Boston doesn't exactly have the best record of race relations, particularly in athletics. Other than Pierce, what black Celtic player can you think of that has been the fan favorite? Not Russell, not Maxwell, not Dennis Johnson, and not Antoine Walker. While I also disagree that Boston continues to be a racist town, the history we have is hard to forget.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

I don't think Boston is racisit at all-- no more so than any other large American city. That's alot of crap. Russell was a fan favorite-- and so were Sam Jones and Reggie Lewis.


----------



## voice of reality (Sep 20, 2003)

Bill russel not a fan favorite? just goes to show that whoever made that claim does not know too much about basketball or ....


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Bob Cousy was always the fan favorite. Bill Russell left Boston for a long time because the fans didn't show him the respect he thought he deserved. Russell is a favorite now because we recognize that he was the reason why the Celtics won that many championships. At that time though, Cousy had all the fans and got all the press.

Reggie Lewis was a fan favorite because we always like the local guys, which Lewis was.


----------



## voice of reality (Sep 20, 2003)

This is a tribute to the player number 8
who shoots threes at an alarming rate
He is seventh in the amount of shots took 
Antoine this summer in the mirror did look

Somehow his boss firing the strength coach 
Did somehow a simple message encroach 
His days of luxury in boston have passed 
Skin color was not why the team was gassed

The celtics on defense have a unified desire 
To stop completely the opponent is their fire
Its when they go on offense problems do arise
When antoines shares the ball its a big surprise

This team in green was founded on team play 
Thats what got them 16 banners i have to say
Antoine is happy if he gets his twenty plus points
Well us who believe in team play he disappoints


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Ode to Antoine 3*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> If the NBA were an XFL facsimile,
> Antoine's jersey would read "He Hate Me,"
> Loathed by fans all over the nation
> ...


:rock:


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>voice of reality</b>!
> This is a tribute to the player number 8
> who shoots threes at an alarming rate
> He is seventh in the amount of shots took
> ...


You write horrible poetry. I won't comment on the content, because this topic has been done to death.


----------



## voice of reality (Sep 20, 2003)

I have had the opportunity to talk with many old time celtic fans those who watched cousy, russell, and sharmin. I think that the consensus i have heard is that cousy was loved because he was just so slick with the ball but sharmin was such a good shooter. Russell was not that glamorous but it was a center vs guard thing not white vs black. Those years people may have been more prejudiced but anyone who says they are still here today is wrong. 

One of the people who talked with me about the cs was my grandad, his favorite was sharmin because tht was the position he played in college.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Well I was alive then and everyone's favorite player was Russell. Everyone-- including guys like Cousy, Sharman, Heinsohn and Ramsay-- knew he was the heart and soul of the team.

People forget how good Russell was and how ferociously he played the game. No opposing center EVER beat Russell up the floor-- and that was AFTER Russell has snagged the rebound and made the outlet pass.

If Russell were in the league today he would be the MVP every year. None of the big men in today's NBA is anywhere near Russell defensively. If Russell in his prime were to go against a guy like Shaq, he'd have O'Neal puking into a towel by the end of the first quarter, because O'Neal would be forced to run the floor at full speed on every possession. It is a tribute to Wilt Chamberlain that he was able to match up so well against Russell, although in games that mattered Wilt almost always lost.

The other two guys that people forget were Sam and KC. When Cousy and Sharman came out, those two came in and ran the other team's backcourt into the floor. Sam Jones was one of the best pure shooters ever to play in the NBA-- maybe the best with the possible exception of Bernard King (before Bernard hurt his knee).


----------



## voice of reality (Sep 20, 2003)

Big john the true fan with knowledge of the games finer points may have appreciated bill russell more but the average fan tends to like the slick offensive players. Man that must have been great to see those celtics team in person. I am jealous.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

You did not have to appreciate the game's finer points to appreciate Russell. You simply had to be sentient and awake.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Repost permission granted*

Permission granted on repost.


As for the race issue...I go to the games. I listen to the fans. I have heard Allen Iverson called every racist name in the book by the Celtics faithful, and I would love to have that little warrior on our team. Some things never change...or are slow to change.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

*Re: Repost permission granted*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> Permission granted on repost.
> 
> 
> As for the race issue...I go to the games. I listen to the fans. <b> I have heard Allen Iverson called every racist name in the book by the Celtics faithful, and I would love to have that little warrior on our team. </b> Some things never change...or are slow to change.



I remember reading about when the Celtic faithful went to Russell's house and defecated all over his trophies, his bed, and generally wrecked his house. Russell never forgot that. I haven't forgotten it and I only read about it. Hopefully, today, the fans from the city are at the VERY least - politically correct, if nothing else when it comes to racism.:sigh:

PS) I would LOVE to see Iverson in green, as he is a true warrior. I have absolute respect for his game. Anything else - off of the court - is media driven drivel.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Repost permission granted*



> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> I remember reading about when the Celtic faithful went to Russell's house and defecated all over his trophies, his bed, and generally wrecked his house.


Where did you read that? Russell says nothing about it in his autobiography.


----------



## voice of reality (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: Re: Repost permission granted*



> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Riflemen with all due respect this is where i live and the city has changed. If you think boston was racist then try northern nh where the uper third of the state is white. I have seen peoples philosophys change due to education. Prejudice is based on ignorance, and something lightly discussed "reverse prejudice" is also predicated on the same. 

Celtic fans may say bad things about opponents which is truly wrong but if they were truly prejudiced then they would treat their minority players the same way. Thats not happening. 

And to end this discussion riflemen since when do the actions of a few determine the opinons of the majority? Your using a isolated incident (if true, definitely ugly) to support your thoughts is reprehensible.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Sorry voice of reality, but...*

It is still going on...You want a more recent incident...How about Dee Brown getting put to the ground by cops in his own neighborhood by the police because he was black?
You don't think Pedro's vitriol about the media had just a little to do with the Boston media?

Boston is still quite racist. We have some of the best fans in the world, but enlightenment on the race relations front is not a strongpoint. If Antoine were white, fans would show a little more patience with him.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: Sorry voice of reality, but...*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> It is still going on...You want a more recent incident...How about Dee Brown getting put to the ground by cops in his own neighborhood by the police because he was black?
> You don't think Pedro's vitriol about the media had just a little to do with the Boston media?
> 
> Boston is still quite racist. We have some of the best fans in the world, but enlightenment on the race relations front is not a strongpoint. If Antoine were white, fans would show a little more patience with him.


The Dee Brown incident happened over 10 years ago in Wellesley- a toney suburb-- not Boston. Boston is no more or less racist than any other large American city.

I'm still waiting for some kind of response on the alleged incident with Russell. I think someone made that up.


----------



## voice of reality (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: Sorry voice of reality, but...*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> It is still going on...You want a more recent incident...How about Dee Brown getting put to the ground by cops in his own neighborhood by the police because he was black?
> You don't think Pedro's vitriol about the media had just a little to do with the Boston media?
> 
> Boston is still quite racist. We have some of the best fans in the world, but enlightenment on the race relations front is not a strongpoint. If Antoine were white, fans would show a little more patience with him.


Again truth please do not let the actions of a few speak for the majority it is just unprofessional. 

You want to know the truth, i will give it to you. I feel you are prejudiced. You have unfairly judged the majority of white people in the boston suburbs and community. You see prejudice goes both ways. It is not only black people who are unfairly judged by skin color but white people are also. You have cast apsersions on every white police officer insinuating they are prejudiced because a few showed lack of poor judgement. 

I dont deny racism exists but it is only in a very small group of people. 

i am an outspoken critic of antoines game does that make me a racist? If anything i feel antoine is given too much slack because of the sensitivity to racial issues. If antoine was white and had the same kind of game bob ryan and every other white basketball beat witer would crucify him. So antoines being a minority in a sense protects him. 

Some of my best friends in school were black, hispanic, dominican, indian etc. I judge people by their actions and i suggest you start doing the same...


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Dee Brown/Voice of reality*

First off, let me start by saying that I never said the Dee Brown incident happened in Boston proper. But it happened in his own neighborhood! The fact that it happened at all says a lot about New England. I know the area pretty well, and I have to say that it is not racially enlightened at all.

Every time Philly comes to town, again, I hear the words "monkey" and "[email protected]#%" uttered on a frequent basis by drunken Boston fans in reference to Iverson. From my seat, I have heard racist comments about a lot of black players on the opposing teams. I have heard Antoine criticized for his basketball, and while I agree with much of the criticism on its merits, I have to wonder, if a white player made the All-Star team three times, and helped lead the team from lottery obscurity to the East Finals, would they be skewered and booed like this?

Yes, Russell is the greatest player ever, but Cousy and Sharman were more beloved. Boston fans, and especially the media, can be just plain sour on people.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: Dee Brown/Voice of reality*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> First off, let me start by saying that I never said the Dee Brown incident happened in Boston proper. But it happened in his own neighborhood!


No it didn't. He was house hunting in Wellesley at the time. He did not live there. The police saw a young black man alone in a car in a fancy neighborhood and overreacted. It was not the town in which he lived.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*I stand corrected...*

you're right. He was house hunting. I think it proves my point, though.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: I stand corrected...*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> you're right. He was house hunting. I think it proves my point, though.


No it doesn't. It's the sort of thing that happens from time to time everywhere in America. Ill stand by my statement that Boston is no more or no less racist than any other U.S. city of comparable size.


----------



## voice of reality (Sep 20, 2003)

because that incident with dee happened does that make you a racist? Or all policemen racist? Lets be professional in our logic...


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Repost permission granted*



> Originally posted by <b>voice of reality</b>!
> 
> 
> Riflemen with all due respect this is where i live and the city has changed. If you think boston was racist then try northern nh where the uper third of the state is white. I have seen peoples philosophys change due to education. Prejudice is based on ignorance, and something lightly discussed "reverse prejudice" is also predicated on the same.
> ...


My entire family is from Mass and I was born in Boston, so I do know something about which I spoke about. 

<u>I also said this:</u>

<b>"Hopefully, today, the fans from the city are at the VERY least - politically correct, if nothing else when it comes to racism"</b>


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Racist Fans*

And your response to the myriad of monkey, [email protected]$^&, and other things I hear on a game to game basis about Iverson, Shaq, and others from my seat at the Fleet?


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Any major city*

Oh, and I would disagree about your contention that Boston is just as racist as any other major city. Some western cities are decidedly less racist. Boston is still overwhelmingly white, and not enlightened.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: Any major city*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> Boston is still overwhelmingly white, and not enlightened.


When is the last time you were in Boston? I live in the city. Boston is one of the most ethnically diverse cities in the U.S. The Black population is small relative to some other places (about 12-15% of the population) but Boston has a huge and growing Hispanic community (mostly from the DR) plus a large Portuguese-speaking community, including Brazilians and Cape Verdeans. Although not classfied as "Black" many of the Dominicans and Brazilians and all of the Cape Verdeans are people of color. That is on top of the huge recent influx of Asians-- Chinese, Cambodians, Laotians Vietnamese and Indians-- plus the recent White immigrants (mostly Russian).


----------



## voice of reality (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Repost permission granted*



> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> My entire family is from Mass and I was born in Boston, so I do know something about which I spoke about.
> ...


Since when do the actions of a few determine the opinons of the majority. I do not deny racism exists. Just it is not as prevalent as "prejudice" would have you believe. See prejudice goes both ways. Blacks are prejudiced against whites also. And to label a city, state as racist because of the actions of a few shows a prejudice on the part of those espousing that doctrine. There are mnurders in boiston does that mean everyone is a murderer? 


Truth just because people insult opposing players with racial slurs does not necessarily mean they are racist. For example when jason kidds problems were made fun of does that mean that the harassers espouse wife beating? I will not call those that insult at games "fans" because they are not worthy of that term. I abhor the way jason kidds family was persecuted as well as taunting players with racial slurs. It is wrong. Go to a game to enjoy the game and not be a jerk..


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Big John*

Your point is well taken, but it is not even close to LA, NY, CHI, etc. Let's agree to disagree. I just hope the fans who gave Antoine so much **** and wanted to trade him for Croshere, etc. don't call him The Man after this monster season.


----------



## voice of reality (Sep 20, 2003)

http://www.boston.com/news/local/ma...lk_show_gorilla_joke_appeal_for_more_funding/


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

Has anyone noticed there isn't a single white person on the Celtics roster? If the fans are so racist, why would they even bother to show up? To cheer on OB? Last year, all we had was Sundov, who didn't play. While racism may exist, I don't see how it applies to Walker. Did you know Pierce is also black? It's true. Watch the game tonight and take a close look. People may not like Walker, but I think it's mostly for his style of play and attitude, not the color of his skin. If that were the case, then people would be calling for a trade of the entire team.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Mr Sister*

You are much more observant than I. Of course you are right, attitude, antics, and Technical fouls, all play in. But what about what I am saying about Iverson, Shaq, etc.
Celtics management has usually been colorblind, far before the rest of the NBA, to be sure. Some Celtics fans are another thing.


----------



## voice of reality (Sep 20, 2003)

Umm to get back to the original thought of antoine bashing here is a poem someone wrote: 



Good game, bad game, argue with a ref. 
Bad shot, worse shot, worst shot yet. 
Strolling up the court and jacking up a three. 
I'm Antoine, Antoine, it's all about me. 

They say they want to run, but I like to walk 
Hey! I'm the team leader - just listen to me talk 
Listen you guys, I'm always open for a three 
I'm Antoine, Antoine, it's all about me. 

I play Power Forward but in name only. 
I bring the ball up but my handles homely. 
Why shoot the two when I like to launch the three. 
I'm Antoine, Antoine, it's all about me. (mcgees) 

They call me Empty Trip and that's not fair 
Because I'm the Captain and about the team I care 
Until I see the basket and know I can make that three 
Then I'm Antoine, Antoine it's all about me


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*A poetic response*

I am the Robert Frost of the Fleet,
The Shakespeare of the parquet
And to those who would bash Antoine,
Here's a friendly repartee

With three All-Star appearances to his name,
He's building a constellation
He has the respect of the coaches, 
If not the fools of Celtic Nation

Growing as a leader, 
Underrated for his D
He can post up, pass, and rebound,
Plus step back and drill the three

Antoine's stellar play in April,
Evoked a throaty cheer
The Celtics finished Indiana,
And Isiah's coaching career

Blame 'Toine all you want, 
For the Celts embarassing sweep
The fact is he had very little help;
Paul Gaston went on the cheap

So put down your Budweiser,
Turn off your beloved Fox News
And pick another method, 
Of expressing your negative views

Because with Walt Whitman you'll never be confused.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: A poetic response*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> 
> 
> Antoine's stellar play in April,
> ...


:laugh: nice.


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: A poetic response*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> I am the Robert Frost of the Fleet,
> The Shakespeare of the parquet
> And to those who would bash Antoine,
> ...


BRAVO!!


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

Very nice poem, truth! 

Also, just so we <b>all understand</b> that the continual bashing of a player can be seen by some as <b>Harrassment</b>, please read this carefully :

<i><u>Harassment </u>

Harassment occurs when a member insults, attacks, and/or denigrates another member at any time. 

For instance, the use of terms such as "idiot," "moron," "stupid," and like terms constitutes harassment. 

<b>Harassment not only includes individuals but also can apply to insults against teams, players, </b>and groups of BasketballBoards.net members. 

Repeated critical and sharply negative posts toward a team forum, team forum members, and/or a team's fan base as a whole can also constitute harassment. </i>


----------



## voice of reality (Sep 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> Very nice poem, truth!
> 
> Also, just so we <b>all understand</b> that the continual bashing of a player can be seen by some as <b>Harrassment</b>, please read this carefully :
> ...


You mean it is not ok to call ideas idiocy?


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>voice of reality</b>!
> 
> 
> You mean it is not ok to call ideas idiocy?


Read again.

<i>Also, just so we all understand that the continual bashing of a player can be seen by some as Harrassment, please read this carefully :

Harassment 

Harassment occurs when a member insults, attacks, and/or denigrates another member at any time. 

For instance, the use of terms such as "idiot," "moron," "stupid," and like terms constitutes harassment. 

Harassment not only includes individuals but also can apply to insults against teams, <b>players,</b>and groups of BasketballBoards.net members. 

Repeated critical and sharply negative posts toward a team forum, team forum members, and/or a team's fan base as a whole can also constitute harassment. </i>


----------



## voice of reality (Sep 20, 2003)

Harassment comes in many forms sir. If you are insinuating something regarding me i ask you to be very cautious. Because in actuality i am feeling very harassed by your posts toward me.


----------

